# A Legit company to Import a Skyline through, other than Motorex?



## JDMfreak (Dec 20, 2004)

Does anyone know of a legit company that import/exports skyline's from Japan? I don't care if it's not street legal, I can take care of that, I just don't want to pay the ridiculous price through Motorex!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

> A Legit company to Import a Skyline through, other than Motorex? .... I don't care if it's not street legal, I can take care of that


^^ rofl.. obviously you dont know much about how importing/registering a skyline works.. "non-street-legal skylines" are same as un-registered skylines. motorex/rb motoring charges so much for registering the car, not importing/shipping it.

both rb motoring/motorex sells only street legal skylines and have similar prices. why dont you just import a skyline through some shipping company and register the car as nissan maxima. people have done it before along with s15 silvias. if u get caught ur screwed but since you can "take care of it", i guess it will be okay


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

jeong said:


> ^^ rofl.. obviously you dont know much about how importing/registering a skyline works.. "non-street-legal skylines" are same as un-registered skylines. motorex/rb motoring charges so much for registering the car, not importing/shipping it.
> 
> both rb motoring/motorex sells only street legal skylines and have similar prices. why dont you just import a skyline through some shipping company and register the car as nissan maxima. people have done it before along with s15 silvias. if u get caught ur screwed but since you can "take care of it", i guess it will be okay



or just get ur dealer license and use a dealer plate


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

JDMfreak said:


> Does anyone know of a legit company that import/exports skyline's from Japan? I don't care if it's not street legal, I can take care of that, I just don't want to pay the ridiculous price through Motorex!



once it gets off that boat it goes to Customs so i hope you know more people then i did


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

JDMfreak said:


> Does anyone know of a legit company that import/exports skyline's from Japan? I don't care if it's not street legal, I can take care of that, I just don't want to pay the ridiculous price through Motorex!


Everyone wants to play, no one wants to pay. Whatever clever plan you think you have that is "fool proof" and soooooo original has already been thought of and/or tried. Give it up, if you can't afford to pay the "ridiculous" (says who, you?) price, oh well. Its what the market will bear, a street legal Skyline is a rare vehicle, as such it commands a higher price.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the only other way i know people talk bout legalizing it without the insane cost is registering it as a kit car.. i have heard that not seen it


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

it is cuz you can bring it in pieces so i assume that is how it is registered as a kit car....?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well i understnad how you can do it, i just dont know if it would actually work cuz i have never seen it.. just heard people talk bout it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

At this point with much ado about Motorex not getting the R32s and R33s right that are already in this country, I doubt many others will be allowed into the country, except under temporary "Display/business" car status. 2 years for an R34, so I've read. After that the car is shipped back or crushed. Such a waste. And you better beleive with the popularity of these cars that customs will be looking in every container large enough to hide pieces of one in. It might die down in a couple years, it might not.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah but if you bring the shell over then customs can not do a single thing, they (customs) allready informed me of this.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^it will just be a longer process.. yes they can't confeinscate the shell but you still might not be able to get a US vin number or anything


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> yah but if you bring the shell over then customs can not do a single thing, they (customs) allready informed me of this.


 _SHELL_ meaning everything but the engine and drivetrain, correct?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shell is the rollin chasis and the body, no interior, no engine, no electronics

dont quote me on this, but im pretty sure that what it is.. and a lot of the time they are rollin on some stealies..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> shell is the rollin chasis and the body, no interior, no engine, no electronics
> 
> dont quote me on this, but im pretty sure that what it is.. and a lot of the time they are rollin on some stealies..


SO, some wiseguy might get the idea to import a GTR body and drop a V8 in it. JUst what we need..........


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> SO, some wiseguy might get the idea to import a GTR body and drop a V8 in it. JUst what we need..........


I think there is somebody on these boards with that already in mind.

But a rolling chassis won't pass DOT anyways, so I don't think you will be to get it registered.

EDIT: I suppose you could import the car in pieces, you'd have to declare it as used auto parts or scrap metal or what not, then tuck it into a frame or vehicle or build a "kit" to put it in. I still don't think its "technically" legal to do so, the one and only time I've tried to import a car _sans_ body(powertrain, suspension, wheels, tires, electronics) we almost lost the entire container and we were almost fined $50,000, although we had declared them used auto parts, so maybe if you declare the parts something else on the manifest you might be able to bring it in, I don't know. And in any case this would be a lot of effort simply to spite Motorex, et. al. The juice simply isn't worth the squeeze IMO.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

jeong said:


> ^^ rofl.. obviously you dont know much about how importing/registering a skyline works.. "non-street-legal skylines" are same as un-registered skylines. motorex/rb motoring charges so much for registering the car, not importing/shipping it.
> 
> both rb motoring/motorex sells only street legal skylines and have similar prices. why dont you just import a skyline through some shipping company and register the car as nissan maxima. people have done it before along with s15 silvias. if u get caught ur screwed but since you can "take care of it", i guess it will be okay


Buy a cheap nissan, like a broke down maxima and the switch the vin #s and all ID #S with the skyline. Then just say its a maxima chassis with skyline body panels and interior. Thats what they do when they convert pontiac fieros into lamborghinis  Of course this is completley illegal.
I dont know much about skyline chassis, but if there is a usdm car with the same chassis as the skiline, then do the same thing with that car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have a great idea.. just giveit up and get a used one from a member or call motorex.. there is no other way


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> Buy a cheap nissan, like a broke down maxima and the switch the vin #s and all ID #S with the skyline. Then just say its a maxima chassis with skyline body panels and interior. Thats what they do when they convert pontiac fieros into lamborghinis  Of course this is completley illegal.
> I dont know much about skyline chassis, but if there is a usdm car with the same chassis as the skiline, then do the same thing with that car.




not only what you are suggesting extremly illegal but extremly stupid. at least you recognize that its illegal, i suggest you are suspended. this same situation happened over at AF, and the member got banned, i dont like this kind of crap being brought up. especially when we have people (we wont mention names....vega...) roaming around here, that might actually try what you said.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

there have been many people that have tried stuff and didn't get the stuff passed.. example is skyline94gts (somehting around that name)... you CAN'T get a skyline over here that easy.. he didn't listen and it took him 9 months to figure otu that it would cost 15k to get it legalized by the RI because he didn't listen to what we said


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> not only what you are suggesting extremly illegal but extremly stupid. at least you recognize that its illegal, i suggest you are suspended. this same situation happened over at AF, and the member got banned, i dont like this kind of crap being brought up. especially when we have people (we wont mention names....vega...) roaming around here, that might actually try what you said.


---------
all i can say to tha tis fuck you. i am sick and tired of other peoples crap. all i have ever wanted was to find another way. If I do then you all would benifit from it anyhow. So either help or shut it. As far as I can tell motorex and even possibly RBmotoring may be shuting down. Go to skylines down under and go under the us section there is a discustion going on that even sean is invovled in. People are not getting their cars out of motorex. And sean thinks that Hiro may even skip out and go to japan entirely. People are sueing motorex and are getting really pissed off from their crap that they are trying to pull. I have know about this kind of crap for a long while now. This is one of the many reasons That i have been looking for a way.
----------

It seems to me that for the starter of this thread the most benifical statement so far was to keep looking for one already here that has already been legalized.
-----------

Also the kit car thing has been done over already it will not work because it has to have been a NHTSA legalized kit- they give out the different kits that have been approved on their site.
---------
There is a 250,000 fine for vin switching.
---------
IF you really want to get in trouble look what happened to Cameron at night7racing .com( just search for him here I just did and he is all over here- there is a sticky at AF about sean nailing him to a way too)
---------
Why do you want the car anyway? Drifting? um....240sx please with rb26dett silzilla did this at his shop. I know it has been done because he works just soth of me for about oh an hour or so.
----------
Also if you want a track car...and are stuck on a skyline or at least a nissan i would go with an 80s 300zx then drop the 26 in there. then do whatever you want to it.
----------
If you want it just because the "bling" or you want it because you want to impress your friends then go back to highschool because out here no one really cares unless you are driving a viper or a RUF GTR or CTR ( i think the gtr is just a supped up version of the porche 911 turbo.) THen again you don't have the money for what it soundlike then if you want to complain go to nico forums because there seems like there is always alot of that there.
----------
Also if this is your first car - i would not recomend it- i started on a 89' honda accord four door. With the worlds largest rust holes- no more than an 18 second rust bucket. you get basic driving techniques down. then switch to either an 80's stang or a 91-94 laser turbo AWD. Then get used to it then work on it more. Then when you really want to go quick get that 300zx... and so on and so forth.
--------------

Sorry all for the massive post.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Vega said:


> ---------
> all i can say to tha tis fuck you. i am sick and tired of other peoples crap. all i have ever wanted was to find another way. If I do then you all would benifit from it anyhow. So either help or shut it. As far as I can tell motorex and even possibly RBmotoring may be shuting down. Go to skylines down under and go under the us section there is a discustion going on that even sean is invovled in. People are not getting their cars out of motorex. And sean thinks that Hiro may even skip out and go to japan entirely. People are sueing motorex and are getting really pissed off from their crap that they are trying to pull. I have know about this kind of crap for a long while now. This is one of the many reasons That i have been looking for a way.
> ----------
> 
> ...


$250,000? man! thats alot of money! I recomend that no one listen to what I just said! Dont listen to my post#16. (If you do, then you will be doing it at your own risk....) If Motorex is getting sued, and you cant import the skyline as a kit car, then how do people get their skylines? 

why is motorex getting sued? 

How much would it cost to get an rb26 in a 240sx?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

All I know is that Motorex got all their info from the guy that now runs the RI that I am using....call and ask if you dont believe me


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> All I know is that Motorex got all their info from the guy that now runs the RI that I am using....call and ask if you dont believe me



JK Motors?

still doesnt matter though, because motorex is the only RI that is approved and registered to _legalize_ skylines. any RI can import them.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

True any ri can import them and you are forgetting something if Motorex belly ups the only way for us to get these here is to convince another RI to do it. 

To the 26 in a 240- he did his in a 95. He spent about 15 grand on the entire project - which includes buying the car. I really would not recomend this unless you are going to have HIM do it. He is the only one to date to have done it. Cameron was lieing about his he only had done the 25 in his 240s. Anyhow...

Motorex as i have already stated has not been getting cars to people on time and peole are getting pissed off about this and are asking for there money back. Think of it like the great depression- people wanted their money back and then everything bellied up. I think what motorex REALLY needs to do is just figure out a quicker prosses then what they are doing- and also consider the time involved with how much they are paying their laborers. things that real businesses do - some vehicle companies forget this. that is why custom hot rod companies in america never do that well. It is usually the guys with a motorcycles that dish out the cash- their vehicle is already quick - well now i am babbling. Sorry....

BTW what makes reer wheal skylines handle so well. Please give me a list becasue this is what I have been really looking for- the handleing out of these cars. I can make anything go fast - yes even a little geo metro. Geozuki !!! look it up at AF to see what i mean. Anyhow if someone can give me a list of parts/electronics/whatever it may that gets those things hanle SO well that would be greatly appreciated. Also is it that the engine gets the power in the higher RPM also??? I am so used to everything being so low working on mitsus and american cars. 

Um- Jk motors- could someine fill me on this here...????


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

To the 26 in a 240- he did his in a 95. He spent about 15 grand on the entire project - which includes buying the car. I really would not recomend this unless you are going to have HIM do it. He is the only one to date to have done it. Cameron was lieing about his he only had done the 25 in his 240s.

------------this reply was a mistake do not respond to this


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Originally posted by VEGA: To the 26 in a 240- he did his in a 95. He spent about 15 grand on the entire project - which includes buying the car. I really would not recomend this unless you are going to have HIM do it. He is the only one to date to have done it. Cameron was lieing about his he only had done the 25 in his 240s. 

:bs: He is the only one to date who has done the swap? Do a search anywhere you want including a thread in the s14 240sx forum that started in 2003, and ended early 2004 (may or march..whatever) although this swap is very rare and uncommon because of its price, there are numerous unknown and few known people in the USA that have done the RB26 swap. I have done an estimate of how much this would cost for me if I were to do it myself with shipping, services like wiring harness mods, and tax using California's 8.25% sales tax which is actually higher than Florida sales tax to bump up the total estamate just to be more accurate (because in reality many unexpected things happen). It came close to the price that you said it would cost (depending on how much you spend on the car). 

Also, I recommend that if you (or anybody) were to give information and your not sure about it, make sure that you STATE IF YOUR NOT SURE.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Vega said:


> True any ri can import them and you are forgetting something if Motorex belly ups the only way for us to get these here is to convince another RI to do it.
> 
> To the 26 in a 240- he did his in a 95. He spent about 15 grand on the entire project - which includes buying the car. I really would not recomend this unless you are going to have HIM do it. He is the only one to date to have done it. Cameron was lieing about his he only had done the 25 in his 240s. Anyhow...
> 
> ...



if you think that rb swap into a 240 is the only one thats been done, then why dont you come visit us in the northwest. half the tuned 240's in seattle have rb swaps, with at least 5 including 2-6's that i personally know of. and on the price, thats rediculous. 10-15 grand is what id expect for the entire swap alone, not including the price of the car. 

im going to answer two questions at once. JK motors was the one who origionally petitioned to be an RI that can legalize and import skylines. they were the ones that did all the testing. long story short, JK sold their petition to Motorex. you cant just convince another RI to try and legalize a skyline. they have to petition to be able to. and i know motorex wont sell their petition or make it publicly known. the RI in question would have to crash 3 of the same model skyline, so they can get acurate results. then they have to prove that they can meet or exceed DOT crash saftey requirements. this process can take months, even years to complete and have customs, NHTSA, and DOT approve it. Sean has been working with RB Motoring to get this to happen for the last year, and they are only now getting to the final stages of the process. 

motorex cannot do quicker business, simple as that. they legalize the cars on a car by car basis, and since they dont get that much business from legalizing skylines (i believe the last skyline they sold was months ago) they cant mass produce/get wholesale for what they need. you gotta remember that legalizing skylines ISNT motorex's main source of income, its a side project of theirs to make alittle extra money. you ALSO gotta remember that legalizing skylines ISNT the easiest of work, these things take time. right on their website, they say it can take up to 8 months. also - recently the DOT has frozen ALL skylines comming into the united states, and the skylines currently under legalization.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

You know it seems like the tried and true way to tell if a supposed RI is legit is to ask if Sean Morris is involved with them. If not, forget about them, they're full of $hit.

Also, Go to www.mckinneymotorsports.com for the RB26 240sx swap.
They have every single part you need.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> You know it seems like the tried and true way to tell if a supposed RI is legit is to ask if Sean Morris is involved with them. If not, forget about them, they're full of $hit.



you dont even have to ask if sean morris is involved because motorex is the only place right now. plain and simple. not even RBM is regisered yet.


----------

